# Merry Christmas ChefTalk!!!!



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Just in case I do not get back around here for another year just want to wish everyone here at ChefTalk a Merry Christmas have not been here for a while.

Happy Holidays
Rook


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks man, Same to you and your family! 


Happy Holidays Everyone!


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Merry Christmas and a Fantastic New year to everyone at Cheftalk - have a very happy holiday!!
:beer::bounce::chef:!!!!!


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I wish you all a very Merry Christmas! Hope the coming year is filled with health and happiness for you and yours.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

I wish you all warmth, kindness, and comfort. I hope the next year provides what you need to make your wishes come true. Thank you, CT family, for always being there. Cheers! Stevie


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Merry Christmas, Happy New Year, Happy Holidays too all. Party hard, eat lots, don't drink and drive.


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

Wishing everyone here a very Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!:smiles:


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

merry christmas all


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah, Happy New Year too!

Just curious again, wasn't Nicko the girl that sang with Velvet Underground? How is it properly pronounced? Nick'-oh or neek'-oh? or? 

doc


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

Merry Holidays Everybody. 
So, how many cookbooks did everyone get this season?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Sorry I'm so late to the party.......:beer: Too much Carolans, B&B, Port, Pomerol, etc. etc, etc.

Have a happy, happy and safe one everybody! Cheers to all! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

You are always full of excuses for being late. Like a fine old Pomerol is an excuse :smiles:Well, maybe!!:beer:

Happy and healthy to all


----------

